# "Combo-PCI-Port"



## Hellie (24. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe letztens, als ich sowieso den Support von meinem Computer-"Hersteller" bemühte, mal nachgefragt, ob ich denn alle Komponenten auch in einem anderen Gehäuse mit anderem Mainboard einbauen könnte. Man erklärte mir, ich müsse darauf achten, dass main Mainboard einen "Combo-PCI-Slot" hat, weil ich sonst mein Modem/meine TV-Karte (auf einem Interface) nicht benutzen könne. Heute war ich in einem Computer-Fachmarkt, und wollte dort nachfragen, nur leider kannte er diese Bezeichnung gar nicht und meinte, das wäre ein normaler PCI-Slot. Ich hab dann zu Haus nach mal nachgeschaut: die Maße und das Aussehen sind wirklich gleich, nur dass der PCI-Slot, wo die Combo-Karte drin steckt, blau ist (alle anderen weiß). Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen:

Gibt es andere Bezeichnungen für "Combo-PCI"? Was ist da genau anders? In welcher Preisklasse bewegen sich Mainboards mit solchen Slots? 

Hellie


----------



## gothic ghost (25. März 2004)

*Combo-PCI-Port ?*

hi,
diese Bezeichnung kenn ich auch von den neuesten Boards nicht.
Es gibt auch Combo-Karten für ISDN + DSL, hier ein Beispiel und die sitzen in normalen
PCI-Slot. Stecke die Karte doch einfach mal in einen *"normalen"* 
Slot, dann weist du ob es geht oder nicht.
Vielleicht ist es wieder_mal nur ein Trick um Kunden zu binden.


----------

